# 200 TQ 20V Questions



## vwfan11 (Feb 8, 2005)

Recently I have been looking for a toy car - I had w BMW e30s; sold one and crashed the other. In the classifieds, I have found 2 1990 200 Turbo Quattro 20v models. One sedan and one wagon.
Any tips of what to look for? Unfortunately when I spoke with both owners, there is no paperwork history to confirm any service.
Any help would be appreciate - Happy New Year!


----------

